# Farrier Frustration



## Tammy (Apr 17, 2006)

I will apologize in advance, but I have to rant regarding my experience with farriers in my area.

For the last two months I have been trying to find a farrier to shoe my ponies (one classic, one modern, and a modern pleasure). I have shown two of the three ponies before, and at that time, Alex, who used to live with us, put their shoes on for me. He has since left us, also leaving me farrier-less.

I started by asking around both this forum and others, and as it turns out that there aren't any farriers with pony experience in NW Arkansas.

I was fortunate enough to get some information from "Fred" about what I needed to ask for when I did find someone. So my next step was to ask my vet for any good local farriers. He gave me a list of four to call. Well, after I left two messages (neither of which ever called me back) and discovered that one number had been disconnected, I FINALLY got a hold of one.

However, when I told him what I wanted, he told me that he wouldn't shoe my ponies because it was abusive to them! Then he followed up with, "There isn't anyone in this area who is willing to compromise the horse's health to shoe them like this". I was so mad - actually, I still am.

I finally got over it enough to continue to call more farriers that I found numbers for online. I STILL continued to get the same results - "I won't do that", "That's harmful for your horses", "I don't know anyone in this area who is willing to do that". I don't understand. I am really upset that these farriers are being this way!

Why am I having so much trouble? We have a show in two weeks, and I still don't have shoes for my ponies!

Frustrating farriers!




:


----------



## Lewella (Apr 17, 2006)

Search the web and see if you can find any Saddlebred barns in your area. Find out who they use. A Saddlebred farrier will know how to shoe a Hackney so will know how to shoe a Modern. What you are probably running into in your part of the country is the growing number of farriers who are distancing themselves from any wieghted shoeing because of the publicity over the soring of 'big lick' Tennesee Walking horses.


----------



## Fred (Apr 17, 2006)

Lewella, its not even that, it's the growing fads out there if it's not "natural" its not good for the horse. Most of these idiots [yes I can call other farriers idiots] don't own horses. A lot of these guys don't want to work any harder than they have to which means engaging the brain to set a horse up. Tammy, Lewella is right find a saddlebred barn and if you can get a hold of an apprentice it will be cheaper and you can probably get the ponies shod the way YOU want them to be shod. Also contact the American Farriers Association as they may have a listing for some saddlebred farriers in your area. Good luck! Linda B


----------



## crponies (Apr 17, 2006)

You know, I can understand your frustration. However, I would never personally have a pony shod like that. I don't necessarily think it is wrong, but I don't think you should belittle these farriers for standing by their convictions even if it means passing up a chance to make money.


----------



## Fred (Apr 18, 2006)

First off I am a farrier married to a farrier. Also It does NOT HURT the ponies to be shod in this fashion. This "Natural" foot or shoeing is NOTHING BUT A FAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There are so many fads in the shoeing world that it is not funny. They come and they go. As for standing by their convictions for not shoeing that way HAH! Go to a farrier clinic and watch the testosterone drip off the walls [and not all from the guys]! I have been a professional farrier for 18 years and trimmed my own horses since I was 19. I learned from one of the most respected farriers in the United States and he is the only American farrier to be asked to judge competitions in Britain. He also did gaited horses for many many years. My husband has been shoeing for 20 plus years. Right now the "natural" industry makes more money than any other in shoeing because of its marketing!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Believe what you want but I see it on a daily basis. Sorry to go off but sleep deprivation with mares does not help my temper!!!!!!!!!!! Linda B


----------



## Fred (Apr 18, 2006)

I also have to add that my husband will not shoe ponies not because it will hurt them but because he doesn't want to. A lot of these guys if they feel inadequate will come up with any excuse not to shoe them. As for the shoeing the Classic ponies and Modern pleasure get flat plates that cannot extend past the bulbs of the heels. This is why I can legitimately call them idiots because if you shoe a horse that IS NORMAL FLAT SHOEING ON ANY HORSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The only difference with Moderns is the weight of the shoe and the heels of the shoe are extended more. It's not rocket science. Linda B


----------



## crponies (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, I'm sorry if I offended you. I certainly didn't mean to. Actually, I wouldn't even shoe a horse/pony normally unless I thought it needed it to protect it hooves. I guess I do like things natural, but not because of the fad; that's just the way I am. Shaped shrubs are pretty, but you aren't likely to see them in my yard. I would trim shrubs so they aren't unruley but that's about it. That is the way I look at a lot of things. I understand that some farriers may just be trying to get out of dealing with ponies altogether and using any excuse to do so; that is too bad. I guess the question would be what they are willing to do with big horses. Do they shoe them? Than obviously it is the ponies not the shoeing that is bothering them. I did see some modern shetlands that were shod at an AMHR/ASPC shoe in Ohio a couple years ago. I was not impressed. They weren't just shod, but their feet looked misshapen too. Is this normal and truly not harmful to the horse in any way?


----------



## normajeanbaker (Apr 18, 2006)

I 100% agree with Linda on this one. I too am a Farrier and if these ponies and horses are padded CORRECTLY, it doesn't hurt them at all. If it did, there wouldn't be so many older Saddlebreds and ponies out there showing. If you've never actually picked up a show shoe with pads, you really should. They aren't nearly as heavy as you'd think they would be. These horses are not kept at any extreme angles. Their toes are longer then the average backyard horse/pony, but when you add the wedge pads, these horses/ponies angles are "normal", as the wedge pads boost up the heels. If these horses were in pain, they wouldn't love their job as much as they do. A horse with sore feet can NOT trot square and sound. These horses who wear the show packages are fit and able to carry the pads with no trouble.

Having had Saddlebreds my whole life(and 90% of them have worn a show package on their feet), it bugs me when people(not referring to anyone on here...just in general) jump to conclusions about it before really understanding it. The show packages simply ENHANCE the natural ability the horse or pony may have. If the horse or pony is not at all gifted with their legs, the show shoes will not do anything...no matter how heavy you pad them.

Got to agree on the "natural shoeing" and foot thing as well....it's amazing what trends are out there. I had one new client a year or so ago have 3 horses with mud packed in their feet, which made their feet terrible. I was trying to explain this to her, and her reply was "well, I read an article online about how mud can serve as a natural pad to the foot, so we don't pick the feet out anymore because we want everything to be as natural as possible" :new_shocked:

Any decent Saddlebred farrier out there should be able to shoe your Moderns. They aren't that different from the Hackneys.

Jen


----------



## spazkat (Apr 19, 2006)

Another thing to keep in mind is that shoeing for Hackneys and Saddlebreds takes a good bit more knowledge than what it takes to just trim. Its only natural that folks would rather tell you how their way is better than that they dont know how to do anything else. Especially when if you do it their way they get paid for it... if not you give your money to someone else. And lets face it... the farrier business becomes much more profitable if you just run in with your nippers and a file and whiz through a whole barn than it is if you have to invest in portable forges and take the time to watch the horse or pony move, etc before starting. Ive never seen a Saddlebred farrier who will shoe a horse before watching it trot out and has a chance to see its way of going, but Ive seen many a natural trimmer who pulls every horse in the barn straight to crossties and trims every horse exactly the same.

Lewella gave you probably your best option. Any saddlebred, Hackney or morgan barn in your area can likely refer you to a qualified farrier.


----------



## JeanH (Apr 20, 2006)

You should try and get ahold of Larry Parnell. He would know of a farrier that could do your ponies. Larry and Murl have shown moderns forever. Larry lives in Newport, AR. I know he'd be more than willing to help you find someone.

Also, to add my 2 cents. If a pony doesn't have the NATURAL ability to trot big, no amount of shoe, pad or extra foot will change it. Shoes are to ENHANCE what comes naturally to them. In fact, you can actually "ground" a pony if you put on too much weight/grow too much foot.

Pictured is Dun Haven Techni Star. Before he became one of the top modern pleasure ponies in the country, he was a former Congress Champion Amateur Shetland Harness Pony. I wish I could find a picture of him as a harness pony so you could see that there was really not a whole lot of difference in how high he was able to trot shod as a harness pony with pads as compared to here, where he was just shod with a keg shoe, no pads, no extra foot.

My family showed "Sam" until he was about 15 when he developed a heart murmur. Sam still lives with my sister at Howard Stables in Oregon. He will turn 29 this year.






Jean


----------



## Karen S (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Tammy,

I went out on the internet to see what I could find in regards to Farriers. Here is what I came up with:

http://www.farriers.com

http://www.showhorsepromotions.com

Leah Johnson's husband Mark is a certified AFA Farrier

http://LMequineservices.com

Email: [email protected]

Hm Ph 903-967-2607

Go to the American Farrier Association website and look at those that are close to you, ie. Missouri, Ohio, Kentucky, etc.

A lot of those that are listed do performance horses, Saddlebreds, Race Horses, etc. Give them a call and see what you come up with. Some may require a certain number of horses before they drive a very long distance. If anyone in the Arkansas club needs horses feet done then see how many you can round up to make it worth the while of the Farrier.

Good Luck

Karen Shaw


----------

